# M&P 45acp mid size?



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I was looking on budsgunshop and found a M&P 45acp mid size? Did I read correctly? Did Smith come out with an in between M&P 45acp. Sounds like the best of both worlds if they did. 
Any one have one?


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

I believe that is the 4" barrel. They have the Compact, 4" and 4.5" barrel .45's.. I have the 4.5" barrel and love it. Best handgun I have owned to date...


----------



## Hogrider05 (Feb 19, 2010)

The mid size and the compact both have 4" barrels. The only difference is, the grip on the compact is a little shorter. Makes it a little easier to conceal.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone have one or shoot one? Curious how they compare to a standard Commander 1911.


----------



## Hogrider05 (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't really give you a comparison since I haven't shot a Commander 1911, but I do own the compact and can tell you that it is one sweet gun. The recoil has been described as more of a push than a snap which is pretty much on the money. Muzzle flip is minimal making follow up shots easy. The gun is far more accurate than I am. The only negative thing I have heard about M&P's are that the triggers feel gritty but I have to tell you I must have gotten lucky because the trigger on my gun feels just fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hogrider05 said:


> I can't really give you a comparison since I haven't shot a Commander 1911, but I do own the compact and can tell you that it is one sweet gun. The recoil has been described as more of a push than a snap which is pretty much on the money. Muzzle flip is minimal making follow up shots easy. The gun is far more accurate than I am. The only negative thing I have heard about M&P's are that the triggers feel gritty but I have to tell you I must have gotten lucky because the trigger on my gun feels just fine. Hope this helps.


The gritty trigger is caused mainly by very fine machining marks left on the striker drop safety plunger. They will smooth out with time or it is possible to polish the plunger and trigger bar contact points with little effort.

I have had very good results with the 9MM, 40S&W and .45 full size versions. I shoot my 45 better than a friends Commander. They fit my hand like a glove.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I really enjoy my M&P 9mms (I have three), still trying to decide if I really need the M&P 45acp Mid Size


----------

